
Hg Init: A Mercurial Tutorial (By Joel Spolsky) - tosh
https://web.archive.org/web/20180924182907/http://hginit.com/
======
Noumenon72
Since I discovered the Git client built into PyCharm, I no longer miss
TortoiseHg so much. It was a great program, though.

------
randomsearch
RIP, A better world.

